# watch out! Grandpaw is on a roll!



## grandpawrichard (Mar 27, 2015)

Dick


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow! You nailed that focus.
How about some details?


----------



## grandpawrichard (Mar 28, 2015)

GAJoe said:


> Wow! You nailed that focus.
> How about some details?



Thank you my friend. 

Canon 5D Mark II camera
Manual Settings
f/6.3
ISO 1250
1/640th. of a sec. shutter speed
Manual Focus
Hand Held
Distance of approximately 30 feet.

Lens used Tamron 150-600 telephoto.

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (Mar 28, 2015)

Another photo I took yesterday. 

This shot was taken with my Canon 5D Mark II, Manual settings of:
F/6.3
ISO 1250
Shutter: 1/625 of a sec.
Manual Focus and Hand Held.

Lens: Tamron 150-600.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Awesome shots!  Quite a reach with that lens!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Apr 1, 2015)

and Grandmaw is right behind him! 

and Grandmaw is right behind him! 











Dick


Dick


----------



## Smokey (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably my most favorite shots from you!!


----------

